# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  " الدفع أسهل من الرفع "

## أم أروى المكية

جاء في شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله -:

قاعدة فقهية : " الدفع أسهل من الرفع " 
أي الوقاية أسهل من العلاج لأن الدفع ابتعاد الشر وأسبابه لكن إذا نزل الشر صار من الصعب أن يدفعه 
فعليك باختيار الصديق الصالح الذي يدلك على الخير وإياك من جليس السوء" فالمرء على دين خليله "

تقسيم الصديق في أدق المعايير :
صديق منفعة : 
هو الذي يصادقك ما دام ينتفع بك بمال ونحوه فإذا انقطع الانتفاع فهو عدوك ولا يعرفك هذا عدو لا صديق .


 صديق لذة : 
لا يصادقك إلا لأنه يتمتع بك في المحادثات والمأنسات هذا ضياع وقت لا أحد ينتفع من الأخر .

صديق فضيلة : 
يحملك على ما يزين وينهاك عن ما يشين ويفتح لك أبواب الخير ويدلك عليه وإذا زللت ينهاك على الوجه الذي لا يخدش كرامتك.

رزقنا وإياكم صديق الفضيلة وجعلنا جميعا أصدقاء فضيلة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

آمين،، بارك الله فيك أم أروى، نحتاج فعلا لصديقات صالحات في زمن الفتن زاد الضغط على المرأة نفسها وفي تربيتها لابنائها وبناتها، فالصديقة الصالحة تنصحها بما يقربها إلى ربها وتصبرها بإذن الله تعالى.
نسأل الله من فضله

----------


## أمة الحليم

جزاكِ الله خيرا.
وقد يختلط أحيانا على الإنسان فيصعب أن يميز هل هذا الشخص، صديق فضيلة أم لذة أم منفعة؟!

ومن خلال تجربتي، علّمني ربي أن الذي يُكثر من ذِكر الناس والاهتمام بهم، أو يُكثر من الحديث عن نفسه ويهتم بالدرجة الأولى بأخبار صاحبه أكثر من ذكره لله، فهذا كورقة خريف سُرعان ما تسقط!

وأن أبرز ملامح صديق الفضيلة وهو الذي يصدُق في حبّ صاحبه في الله، كثرة ذكر الله أكثر من ذكره لنفسه أو صاحبه، ومن هذه صفته هو الذي تنطبق عليه المقولة: الصديق وقت الضيق.

والصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يجتمع مع صاحبه على طاعة، لا يتخللها حظوظ نفس من عُجب واحتقار للآخرين، ولا يتخللها كثرة كلام في أمور الدنيا التي ضرُّها أقرب من نفعها.

وأعظم الطاعات تلاوة القرآن ومعاهدته، فمن يجتمع مع صاحبه على معاهدة القرآن، وتخلو الجلسة معه من الحديث عن الناس باحتقار، ولا يُكثر من الحديث عن نفسه، ولا يكون اهتمامه بأخبار صاحبه أكبر من اهتمامه بالله، وتكون الجلسة معه تمجيدا لله واعترافا لله بالفضل والمنة، وتناصح، فكُل واحد يرشد أخاه لعيوبه ويدلّه على سُبُل التخلص منها؛ فهذه هي الصداقة الحقّة والحُب الصادق في الله، والله أعلم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك أمة الحليم

----------


## أم أروى المكية

جزاكم الله خيراً أخواتي في الله أم علي وأمة الحليم .
وأسأل الله العظيم أن نكون جميعا لبعضنا البعض أصدقاء فضيلة نجتمع على الخير ونفترق عليه ...

----------

